# no video input???



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi, 

if i start my monitor before i switch on my pc it says 'no video input' which is obviously right...


but just lately it still says it even though my pc is on..and i have to switch it on and off at the mains sometimes four times before it kicks into action..


it is as if my hard drive is playing up...you can tell by the noise it makes..when it is switched on but saying no video input there is no real noise of anything being read if that makes sense...but when it eventually kicksinto life after a few switch offs it has different noises and you can tell it's being read


also my mouse has started just to freeze for no reason..

i thought all of this was due to alot of dust inside my pc but i cleaned it out this morning and i am sstill having these problems...perhaps my hard drive has just had it????


----------



## alias120 (Aug 7, 2008)

Have you run any diagnostics on your computer? If you have the ability, i would suggest running thorough scans on your system(ie; Defrag, CHKDSK, virus scan, spyware scan)
to see if everything is checking out. If these scans come up clean then it would be time to start exploring alternative solutions. 

-alias


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Does the monitor sometimes stays off when the computer is starting (before the windows loading bar appears) ? If so you can forget viruses, malwares, chkdsk and defrag : it's an hardware issue and it's not related to the hard drive.

What are your complete system specs ? If this is some brand computer give us the brand and model, else check the posting system specs link in my sig. Don't forget the brand, model and wattage of the power supply (look on the sticker that's on the supply itself).

Did you clean the dust from the video card fan as well ?

Enter the BIOS at startup (press del or look for some "press xx to enter setup" message), locate the hardware monitor screen and report your temps, fan speeds and voltages.

Have you tried another monitor ?

Have you checked that the video card was inserted properly in its slot ?

Have you checked the cable between the monitor and the computer ?


----------



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

hi guys,,,thankyou...

i have done defrag and CHKDSK didn't come up with any problems


if i try and go into BIOS at boot up it just keeps over and over again asking me for a floppy or a CDRom and the pc came with none when i bought it so i had to switch it off at power again to get it out of that loop..

i looked for another way to look at my fans overheating etc and found a programme called 'motherboard monitor' which i run but i have to say i dont understand it or know what it's doing or know what do with it..i can't see it running but it says it is???where is it??does it give me some sort of list or report??if so how do i access it???

i don't think i did clean the video card or its fan thoroughly so will have a go at doing that a bit later...

i havent' tried it with another monitor as i don't have another one...

if it was the monitor surely i would not be able to detect a difference in sound coming from pc between when it boots successfully and when it doesnt??i know within the first few seconds of switching pc on if it will come on or not just by the sound which just sort of dips down before it comes on..if it get no dipping down sound i know it will just carry on saying 'no video input'...:heartlove

When i run Motherboard Monitor it comes up with this but it means nothing at all to me i am afraid..is it information????is it some sort of report on my system???



MBM 5.3.7.0

MBM 5 Core EXE : 5.3.7.0
MBM 5 Core DLL : 5.3.7.0
MBM 5 Settings DLL  : 5.3.7.0
MBM 5 Dashboard DLL : 5.3.5.0
MBM 5 Hibernation DLL : 5.0.0.0
MBM 5 Ras DLL : 5.0.0.0
MBM 5 Logger DLL : 5.3.4.0
MBM 5 Mail, FTP and UDP DLL : 5.3.4.0
MBM 5 OSD DLL : 5.0.0.3
MBM 5 ASPI DLL : 5.2.1.0
MBM 5 Heat Up EXE : 5.0.0.0
MBM 5 Wizard : 5.3.5.0
MBMIO DLL : 2.32.64.2
MBMIO Driver : 1.0 built by: WinDDK

Changes from MBM 5.3.6.1

Added:
- New IO system driver for 32 and 64 bit
- Uguru support (big thank you Chunkeun Lee, Alien
& Dejan M).
- VIA VT8237 southbridge support
- ATI SB300C Southbridge support
- ADT7460 support
- ADT7463 support
- TMP100 support
- MAX6657 support
- MAX6658 support
- MAX6659 support
- Winbond W83627HF/ADM ADT7463 Combo
- Option to write to the sensor chip (see FAQ forum, 
Ini entries)
- Option to set the Prio lvl (see FAQ forum, Ini entries)
- Option to start MBM at 16 colors (see FAQ forum, 
Switches)
- MBM5ST.exe in the misc director (see the readme)

Fixed:
- SHDN not detected problem
- BSOD on Win9X with SMART detection turned on
- Value deleted in the Windows Run Key

Changes:
- After Hybernation MBM will be restarted with the same 
parameters that is started up with
- SiS5595 scanning now only via a Ini file entry
- Inno setup 4.2.5 used (reason of the smaller download)
- ssAlarm2 in the sharedmemory for voltage will now hold 
the voltage value that sensor is set at
- new version of MBMStarter.dll

sometimes when i am at my pc the room is cold as i don't go in there that often..i have not noticed if it only happens when the room is cold or not????could this be a factor???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Dai,

when i try to boot up in bios as said above it just keeps asking me for a floppy or cd which i haven't got and it just keeps on in that loop until i switch off the power...

is there another way to get these readings or another way to get into the BIOS???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Hardware/Tips/48.html

see if you can borrow a larger wattage power supply to try in it

download a 98 boot disk
boot from it to a dos prompt and run
scanreg /restore

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm


----------



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

YIPPEEEEEE!!Thanks Dai i managed to get into BIOS...here is info


CPU TEMP = 78.5c 173F

MB TEMP = 33C 91F

CPU FAN SPEED = 1004 RPM

CPU Q FAN CONTROL = ENABLED

CPU FAN RATIO = 35%

CPU TARGET TEMP = 75C

CHASIS FAN SPEED = N/A

VCORE VOLTAGE = 1.296V

3.3V VOLTAGE = 3.200 V

5V VOLTAGE = 5.094 V

12V VOLTAGE = 11.672 V

Then there was a little blue box that came up saying

OPTIONS IGNORED 77.5C/171.5F

On someone's advice i have just changed a few settings in the BIOS.

these are....

fan ratio - now on Auto

cpu target temp - 60 degrees which is the lowest setting..


is this the right thing to do? are my temps in my bios info too hot?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

CPU temp is too hot and 12V line is low. Follow dai's advice : give us your complete system specs and see if you can borrow a better PSU to test your computer with.


----------



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

thankyou once again for all your help..i enjoy learning about this and really appreciate it....

just to let you know i cleaned the fan and the video card of dust today..there was a big thick wad about an inch round of dust behind the fan which i have now dislodged...could this be the reason for overheating??

anyway here is my system spec...i think!!


*
IMEDIA1307 PACKARD BELL*

Key Features 
Processor Intel Celeron D 
Chipset SiS661FX 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 
Recommended Use Home Use 
Processor 
Processor Type Intel Celeron D 
Processor Manufacturer Intel 
Socket Type Socket LGA775 
Installed Qty 1 
Motherboard 
Bus Speed 533 MHz 
Memory 
Installed RAM 256 MB 
Max Supported RAM 2 GB 
Installed Cache Memory 256 KB 
Technical Features 
Integrated Input/Output Ports USB 2.0 x 4 • Serial Port x 1 • PS/2 Mouse x 1 • PS/2 Keyboard x 1 • Parallel Port (ECP/EPP/SPP) x 1 
Expansion Slots AGP x8 x 1 • PCI x 3 
Hard Drive 
Hard Drive Capacity 160 GB 
Hard Drive Rotation Speed 7,200 RPM 
CD / DVD 
Optical Drive Type DVD±RW Dual Layer 
Audio / Video 
Graphic Processor SiS 661FX 
Audio Input Microphone Jack • 1 x Line In 
Audio Output Type Sound Card • Headphones • Line out • SPDIF 
Dimensions 
Height 38.5 cm 
Width 18 cm 
Weight 6.49 kg 
Depth 39 cm

meant to say i keep coming across the phrase 'overclocked' when looking for help..what does this mean???might this be something that i need to look at???

re downloading boot disk..my system is XP home...do i still need the '98 version???

also on the link there are afew option to choose for 98 boot disc..which one do i need???

*TEMP DROPPED DRASTICALLY*

I JUST went into BIOS to check cpu temps again and since removing the wad of dust from the fan its dropped and now reads

Cpu = 57 degrees C


perhaps this has solved the problem??

but the 12v voltage is the same....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

redo the paste it should be half that tempreture
no i was looking at the side win98 you don't need the bootdisk
check if the cpu fan has increased it's speed what you listed is to slow

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008&Tpk=400w corsair psu


----------



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

thankd Dai..yes fan speed now increased..see below...problems do seem to have stopped but then again it was quite random and inconsistent before so it may just be going through a good spell!!!still it's teaching me and it's interesting...


CPU TEMP = 78.5c 173F **new temp 57 degrees

MB TEMP = 33C 91F

CPU FAN SPEED = 1004 RPM *new speed 1048-1054

CPU Q FAN CONTROL = ENABLED

CPU FAN RATIO = 35%

CPU TARGET TEMP = 75C

CHASIS FAN SPEED = N/A

VCORE VOLTAGE = 1.296V

3.3V VOLTAGE = 3.200 V

5V VOLTAGE = 5.094 V

12V VOLTAGE = 11.672 V

Then there was a little blue box that came up saying

OPTIONS IGNORED 77.5C/171.5F


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

next time you cold boot turn the power off at the back then on again and see if it boots straight up
the cpu fan usually runs around 2500


----------



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

oh my fan speed is still really low then??

if i switch power off then on again i then have to switch on the pc at its on/off switch before it boots up....it doesn't just come on..if it freezes i can' t turn it of at its on/off switch i have to switch off at the wall...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

leave the power off for a minute it resets the psu
if it boots straight up it indicates it is faulty


----------



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

MY PSU is FSP Group and is 250 watt...

i don't really want to buy a new one unless this one really is causing problems...

could 250 watt be too low?

sorry Dai only just saw your last post..i did the cold boot as you said and no it did not boot up straight away i had to press the start button on the pc as usual...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you would have to press the start button,did it boot straight up with no problem


----------



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

oh! yes it did but to be honest it has at some point today not started straight away and that was since i took out the big ball of dust and fluff from the fan..i have started it alot of times and it did only do it once but that still must signify a problem...basically it's what the thread started wtih...i press the on off button on the pc and nothing happens and it just reads no video input on the monitor, if i press it again nothing happens so i have to switch off at the mains then do it again and then it's ok...could it by my psu that needs repacing??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it sounds like it 
see if you can borrow a higher wattage one to try in it
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

i will thankyou for all your helpray:

*Hello,

would like some advice as not done this before...the spec for my current PSU that i am going to replace is:*

*FSP FSP250 WATT-60PNA-E (PF) 250W ATX PSU*

For packard bell I Media 1307 1501 1502 

PSU has the following connectors

1 x 20 pin ATX Connector
1 x 4-pin P4 Connector
4 x Molex IDE Connector 
1 x Floppy Connector

Dimensions 150mm x 140mm x 85mm

*The spec for the new one i am thinking of fitting in its place is:*


*400W PSU Power Unit Extreme Silent ATX UK *Features

Support for the Latest Technology
- Intel Core 2 Duo and AMD Athlon 64/64FX support aswell
8cm Black Fan
Separate 12V rails
- Independent 1V rails meeting UL 240VA Safety Requirements
High Reliablity
- OCP, UVP, OVP, OLP, OTP AND SCP circuits to ensure system safety.

Conquest Computers



Specifications

Approx Dimmensions Length 160mm, Height 90mm, Width 140mm
Retail boxed
Manufacturer: Winpower
1 x 20/24 Pin Main Power
1 x 4 pin Main Power
1 x 4-pin floppy
4 x 4-pin peripheral

*Basically is the new one suitable re size and spec etc to fit into my pc in the old one's place?*

Hi,

I posted a thread earlier called 'no video imput' but has been closed...it was decided a new PSU might solve the problem..it has made it better but the problem is stilll happening..


i go to switch on my pc and my monitor says 'no video imput'. i have to keep my finger on the on button to start my pc up but often even then it makes all the right sounds and then just shuts off...

my cables are all connected properly...i don't kn0w what else to do...


----------



## Eremon1 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: replaced PSU and problem still there*

Is the video card seated properly? Have you tried the problem monitor on a different computer? Or try a different monitor on the problem computer. If that doesn't work, try swapping out the video card for a different one. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: replaced PSU and problem still there*

Hi,

on a different thread about RAM someone has said i may have an integrated gfx...is this the same thing as a video card?..how do i know if i've got one???

if it is that causing the problem does it mean i have to get a new motherboard as i can't just replace the card?

many thanks

PC SPEC BELOW


IMEDIA1307 PACKARD BELL

Key Features 
Processor Intel Celeron D 
Chipset SiS661FX 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 
Recommended Use Home Use 
Processor 
Processor Type Intel Celeron D 
Processor Manufacturer Intel 
Socket Type Socket LGA775 
Installed Qty 1 
Motherboard 
Bus Speed 533 MHz 
Memory 
Installed RAM 1GB 
Max Supported RAM 2 GB 
Installed Cache Memory 256 KB 
Technical Features 
Integrated Input/Output Ports USB 2.0 x 4 • Serial Port x 1 • PS/2 Mouse x 1 • PS/2 Keyboard x 1 • Parallel Port (ECP/EPP/SPP) x 1 
Expansion Slots AGP x8 x 1 • PCI x 3 
Hard Drive 
Hard Drive Capacity 160 GB 
Hard Drive Rotation Speed 7,200 RPM 
CD / DVD 
Optical Drive Type DVD±RW Dual Layer 
*Audio / Video 
Graphic Processor SiS 661FX *
Audio Input Microphone Jack • 1 x Line In 
Audio Output Type Sound Card • Headphones • Line out • SPDIF 
Dimensions 
Height 38.5 cm 
Width 18 cm 
Weight 6.49 kg 
Depth 39 cm


----------



## Eremon1 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: replaced PSU and problem still there*

It would appear that you have integrated graphics capability built into your motherboard. The SiS 661FX is an onboard graphics chipset on Intel motherboards. Your last post also indicates that you have an AGP x8 video slot, so I'd say that you can upgrade your video card from the onboard graphics. But if you do you will have to make some changes in your bios to deactivate the onboard graphics and allow you to use the AGP slot.

About my previous questions regarding monitor troubleshooting, you didn't answer them...


----------



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: replaced PSU and problem still there*

Hi Eremon...i'm not really interested in upgrading my card...i don't want to just keep replacing parts on the off chance itmight be that and find out it's not....i might as well just buy a refurbed computer off bat and save this messing around..

re the monitor i just don't have a spare monitor or computer to test with and don't know anyone who has one...same for the video card...most people i know use laptops so this isn't an option.

i was convinced it was the PSU and now it turns out it isnt...i m now thinking it could be the hard drive...is there a way to test the health of my hard drive to find out???

PC is VERY ERATIC! I JUST DON'T GET IT!!! I tried 22 times to turn it on before it came on..then it came on after that 3 times in a row????ok the first two times it froze before i got on line but the third time it worked and here i am..im wondering if something could be loose??? i have pushed everthing in and checked everything and made sure nothing is touchingbits on the inside...i'm wondering if the mother board has just had it??


----------



## Eremon1 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: replaced PSU and problem still there*

Ok I misread your previous post and thought you were asking about the possibility of a video upgrade. My bad. As for the monitor you don't need the same one or even the same computer to test the theory. Just take your monitor to a friends that has a computer and try see if you can use it on theirs for a moment. If it works there you know it is not the monitor. 

Regarding your theory on it being a bad drive...by the sounds of your problems I'd say it is not very likely its your hard drive. However if you want to test it for sound of mind then depending on the brand of drive, there are a variety of free tools out there on the net to diagnose hard drives. Here is a link to a site that has a large if not complete list of the major manufacturers and their diagnostic tools;

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## bangra (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: replaced PSU and problem still there*

Thanks for this ill try it...really isn't any thing to do with the monitor...i can see and hear what the pc is doing and it's definitely a hardware problem in there...here is what happens...

WHEN PC DOES NOT COME ON

I turn on switch on pc and leave pressed in, fan starts going and pc start making right noises then after about ten seconds the hard drive seems to make a CLUNKING sound and the fan stops and the noises stop and no video input is on montor again...

WHEN PC DOES COME ON

I turn on switch on pc and leave pressed in, fan starts going and pc starts making right noises and the fan carries on then the noise of the pc goes quieter and i then release my finger off the button and the pc starts to boot..at no point do i hear a CLUNK sound from the hard drive....

sometimes even when it does boot up it freezes when i am usuing in about ten minutes or some times longer and sometimes it doesnt freeze at all.

if i put my hand on the hard drive it feels slightly warm..is this normal?
does this actually indicate a hard drive problem or some other problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what psu did you put in it,hopefully not the one you listed above


----------



## Eremon1 (Jan 8, 2009)

It sounds like it could be an overheating issue or possibly some failing hardware. I'd do a hardware diagnostic on the CPU and the RAM for sure. And preferably outside of the windows environment. There are many diagnostic programs out there for free or for purchase. I use both, but if you want a free starting point there is a site that has a link to an image file that you can burn to a CD or DVD that contains a good collection of freeware diagnostic programs. It's a bootable image so you can boot the computer from the CD and then have it do hardware diagnostics without windows getting in the way. Here's the link for that;

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

Also there is a popular program for testing RAM called Memtest86. Here is a link to a site that has the free download of an updated version for burning to CD;

http://www.memtest.org/

Once you start the diagnostic, leave it run for a few hours minimum to determine if there are any hardware faults.


----------

